# Why Stay in Dubai?



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

Share your experiences (good and bad).


----------



## charliehotelz (Oct 22, 2016)

What do you mean why stay? At all or after a while (how long?)?


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

charliehotelz said:


> What do you mean why stay? At all or after a while (how long?)?




I mean, why work in dubai. Is it worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Your question looks like: give me a life plan!

For me, the short answer is how much you can earn or your potential to earn. Dubai is a nice place to live, no doubt, but expensive, so you need to be able to afford it. Not only afford it, but be better-off by saving enough so it's worth to stay away from your home country and/or extended family is worth it.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

id say depends on your earning, personally i dont like dubai it kind of feels artificial, is expensive and hot & dusty


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

If you earn enough to live comfortably and save then it's worth it. Otherwise it's not. Pretty simple.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Why?

I make nearly double today of my last US salary.
My company gives me a nice vehicle to drive and pays the gas.
My company gives me a nice apartment to live in.
My company gives me a mobile to use.
Less taxes.
No snow.
I have a lot of fun here.
I get more time off than in the US.
I have easier access to Thailand.
It is a relatively safe place to live.
More cute women here than back home.
I like it.


----------



## nafnoof (Oct 23, 2016)

I work for an international firm, and my reason for working in Dubai is because the firm's office in my country is very small, and the team I work in (IT consulting) does all kinds of IT consulting assignments (because it's so small). I wanted to concentrate on my specialisation (cybersecurity) which is the reason why I decided to relocate to our ME head office which is in Dubai. It's quite big and has a cybersecurity team, and that's basically the main reason. The pay is not much, and honestly it was much easier and comfortable to live back home, but sacrificing it all for my career goals. I'm also going for certifications in my field, and we don't have a lot of learning facilities for them back home, but they're available here. I feel like it's worth it though, in the long run anyway.


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

Timeport said:


> Your question looks like: give me a life plan!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the short answer is how much you can earn or your potential to earn. Dubai is a nice place to live, no doubt, but expensive, so you need to be able to afford it. Not only afford it, but be better-off by saving enough so it's worth to stay away from your home country and/or extended family is worth it.




I like ur point. It is only worth it if you can affors the lifestyle and at the same time have enough for savings and remittance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

rocker91 said:


> id say depends on your earning, personally i dont like dubai it kind of feels artificial, is expensive and hot & dusty




I can bare with the weather but i agree with you that everything seems artificial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

ThunderCat said:


> If you earn enough to live comfortably and save then it's worth it. Otherwise it's not. Pretty simple.




True. Guess i should live then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats nice. Not all of us here gets that kind of package. Your company is generous, hope i can say the same with mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

nafnoof said:


> I work for an international firm, and my reason for working in Dubai is because the firm's office in my country is very small, and the team I work in (IT consulting) does all kinds of IT consulting assignments (because it's so small). I wanted to concentrate on my specialisation (cybersecurity) which is the reason why I decided to relocate to our ME head office which is in Dubai. It's quite big and has a cybersecurity team, and that's basically the main reason. The pay is not much, and honestly it was much easier and comfortable to live back home, but sacrificing it all for my career goals. I'm also going for certifications in my field, and we don't have a lot of learning facilities for them back home, but they're available here. I feel like it's worth it though, in the long run anyway.




Thats good that u are benefiting from it from another perspective. All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Unfaithful Expat said:


> Thats nice. Not all of us here gets that kind of package. Your company is generous, hope i can say the same with mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm lucky I have a good company backing me but they are also lucky to have me, it's a mutual benefit.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Why?
> .....I have easier access to Thailand.
> More cute women here than back home.
> I like it.


Dirty Grandpa!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Dirty Grandpa!!


*EXACTLY!*

I consider it me playing in an adult Disneyland!


----------



## AquaSky (Jul 3, 2016)

It is very safe here.we can enjoy multi-culture aspect especially food not worrying about being
mugged.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Unfaithful Expat said:


> I can bare with the weather but i agree with you that everything seems artificial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


another major issue for me is the salary gap as an asian expat, 
as an engineer id get paid twice more in a western country for doing the same job compared to Dubai .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rocker91 said:


> another major issue for me is the salary gap as an asian expat,
> as an engineer id get paid twice more in a western country for doing the same job compared to Dubai .


As an Indian expat living in Scotland, you've also "stolen" some local's job. So maybe the fact that they get paid more here, isn't so bad after all!


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> As an Indian expat living in Scotland, you've also "stolen" some local's job. So maybe the fact that they get paid more here, isn't so bad after all!


i have no problem with they getting paid more mate , 
but just mentioned the fact that dubai salary for asian expat is like half of what they will get in a western country.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rocker91 said:


> i have no problem with they getting paid more mate ,
> but just mentioned the fact that dubai salary for asian expat is like half of what they will get in a western country.


Where are you getting this statistic from, Mate?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Because young lady, the UK aren't allowed to differentiate between creed colour or sex, it's called "Equal Opportunities". Here they do.

The negative side of the UK is that immigrants are looked down upon and you need to pay tax etc. You do get free schooling and healthcare mind you.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mixed feelings living in Dubai. 

- I had a job but no longer do and the job market is not the easiest to tackle. 
- My baby girl was born in Dubai  
- Wife has a job and she don't want to move back to the UK
Leaves me in a pickle, I'm unable to find a job In Dubai but wife and child don't want to move back. 
- When I was working, money was no issue lucky I saved enough to be able to afford to stay In Dubai long enough to find another job. 
- Met some really nice genuine people  

Hopefully I find something before the summer "holds my breath" otherwise home sweet home summer.


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

tahir29 said:


> Mixed feelings living in Dubai.
> 
> - I had a job but no longer do and the job market is not the easiest to tackle.
> - My baby girl was born in Dubai
> ...




All the best on ur job hunting. They are saying on 2017 hire rate will increase i just dont know which industry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Living in Dubai is like living in a bubble that might burst at anytime... nothing is permanent.. its just existence, not life.. even if you stay for 30 years its as if you are still in transition.. cause when you have to go back you start building/re-building your life again back home.. and that to me is the biggest drawback of living in Dubai!


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Unfaithful Expat said:


> I like ur point. It is only worth it if you can affors the lifestyle and at the same time have enough for savings and remittance.


Remittances lol


----------



## purpletooth (Oct 31, 2016)

Because of the many opportunities.


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Remittances lol




I hope it made you feel better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfaithful Expat (Oct 22, 2016)

purpletooth said:


> Because of the many opportunities.




There are many... good and bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meindubai (Nov 4, 2016)

well, it is not only about money, sometimes it depends on where you come from. In Egypt salaries are low and the country is expensive relative to that salary, there are few job opportunities too. So even if we are just going to earn as much as our expenses in UAE it is still worth living here because the other option which is going back home is either unemployment or very low pay that will not cover school (average level of education), any medical treatments for the kids, food, sports for kids, etc...


----------



## ABD2016 (Oct 12, 2016)

Interesting to learn all the differing perspectives of multinational Expats .... Its premature for me to comment having just arrived in the country, but I suppose everyone makes choices for multiple reasons and I can relate to pretty much every thread!

"Why come to Dubai" can be entirely different to "Why stay in Dubai" which I suppose is what Unfaithful Expat wants to know. If you are looking for reasons to stay then the answer should be obvious.


----------



## Tia.t (Oct 13, 2016)

Its a good experience while it lasts. However, I have enough brains not to get too comfortable here. I know I can be going out anytime and fast.


----------

